# Hypnosis treatment of irritable bowel syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. Sorry to ask you this over this thread. Are you going to visit the anxiety forum and be part of it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

I also want to know if you are going to be a part of the new Anxiety Forum, Eric. Tom will you also be over there? I think you can also offer a great deal of insight, information and support.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it could cause some insurance binds for me, I'm afraid.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I plan on visiting over there sometime soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Really, Tom? I thought since you post on the CBT/Hypno Forum that the Anxiety Forum wouldn't be much different... but if it would cause you insurance or legal issues, then obviously you can't do that. Oh WELL. Glad you will be visiting over there, Eric. You have a knack for keeping people on an even keel. I certainly need that kind of direction as at times (like today).... my physiology overwhelms my brain.... and I never know what might come out.... The Celexa continues to temper the mood swings.... thank Goodness! I think when I see Pat next week, she is going to tell me to see Dr. Reddy again and have him also evaluate me for bipolar problems. It's all connected somehow. Well... there I've done it..... destroyed any credibility I might have had... Unfortunately... but I will continue to try and help others based on my experiences as best I can.By the Grace of God... I have my work, my dance, my choir, my family, my friends .... and by the grace of my willingness to admit my faux pas, seek help and improve my IBS and behavioral health ......... I have my dignity and self-respect.Besides that... I make a mean lasagna....


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Eric,Interesting article.Misty


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it does seem kind of backwards, evie, but the probem has to do with people's tendency to misunderstand. someone could misread something i say and act on it and then when this has bad results, turn around and sue. For example, if I were to say that medication isn't the only answer for anxiety someone could stop taking their medication based on an 'expert' opinion and in today's litiginous climate sue me. I think that's one of the reasons that jeff has expert forums? This forum is somewhat different in that one of the issues here is what kind of treatment works best in general and if I have an opinion on the issue it's recognized as an opinion and not taken as a 'prescription'tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Misty, all in all the track record for HT and IBS is very impressive to the condition. I was a tad disappointed there was not more on how HT relates to IBS, even though they don't know exactly all the mechanisms there are some big clues and some more they know science wise,but a good article never the less and a link to some of the mechanisms and theories on it. In the future, brain scans and measurements of the different nervous systems and chemicals in the body and mechanisims of the body and different researchers sharing data from different disciplines there will be more light shed on the whole picture.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm sorry, Eric... we kinda got off the beaten track here again (as usual







) I need to read the item you posted and respond in kind.Thank you for the clarification, Tom.... that helps with understanding. I think the main issue is that people need to rely on their realtime healthcare givers to point them in the most "legally appropriate" treatment directions. Self help is desireable, however, sometimes a little bit of knowledge can be dangerous in the wrong hands, no?Would there be any issues that you can see with suggesting self-help to members posting on the anxiety board in order to boost what they are already doing for their anxiety? For example: Since I am not an "expert"... I could conceivably suggest those treatments with which I have experience that could help to tame some of the anxiety that is rampant in our lives as IBS-stricken people.... such as: medications, hypnotherapy, CBT, biofeedback therapy, exercise, visualization exercises, focusing on things that we enjoy or about which we are passionate.... talking with friends & family ....keeping busy with positive pursuits.... even nondenominational prayer. All of these components can be helpful.I guess I was wondering though... could you post some of your writing exercises there perhaps? I really enjoy reading those. Once in a while I participate, although my poetry is often stuff that I feel a little weird about posting publicly. It often tends to be of a sensuous nature







You've got my wheels turning.... I'll see what I might be able to come up with over there.Thanx again.... & hugs for you, Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

This is an excellent article, Eric. I was probably the most difficult person of all time to win over to hypnotherapy.... but I am there...







True... I currently only participate in a realtime setting with my therapist. I agree completely with the article that you are aware of your surroundings both during and afer the hypnosis experience.When I was "under"..... it was just as the article said it was...... I was able to concentrate and focus on just what I needed to focus at the time. It is almost like being in a separate world where you control what happens, how fast it happens and what you derive from the experience. At this point, I still feel that I need to engage with my realtime therapist, Pat... mostly because during the hypnosis, at this point I am still addressing some major psyche components that I must address before I can start using it to specifically help the IBS. I can relate with confidence, however, that even though the current hypnotherapy in which I am participating is more geared towards having been abused earlier in my life, the benefits of the hypnotherapy seem to reach into all arenas.... my IBS has improved somewhat on its own even without focusing specifically on my gut. Part of the reason for that might be that my gut is where I feel all of my anxiety... and that's where we "go" when Pat guides me through the imagery. I can only imagine that if it is directed specifically at IBS... that the benefits would be tenfold. And once I am able to rid myself of this "beast" that has been intruding in my life for so many years..... I can then focus on healing specific areas of my health... including IBS, as it is a major issue for me.My husband is interested in getting the self help hypno tapes... and since I have used self help biofeedback tapes in the past... I think I would, at this time, like to purchase them.I will contact Mike M about this.Hope this helps, Misty?







Warm Regards, Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually, evie, self-help groups tend to work much better without experts, i think. tom


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok... Tom..... I'll just look for information, definitions and articles to post and try to provide support. I've been the whole route with regard to anxiety.Thanx... Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I disagree with Tom on this, experts and information from experts provide accurate information and guidance and a more true understanding on medical issues and IBS and how the body works.One of the major reasons this is the best self help support board out there on IBS is because of the people, the resources and experts all contributing to the bb to make it that way. There is also a lot and I mean a ton of work that goes on behind the scenes with all this, on IBS promotion, technical, research, getting lotronex back, connecting people to people and people to experts.I personally think that this bb has been instrumental in helping thousands of IBS sufferers get accurate information and help to cope and manage their IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

I am wondering, Eric, if maybe Tom was referring more to trying to support members with "interactive posts" in which he cannot safely engage with his medical credentials.I agree with you completely that the information that is posted (apart from other interaction) is incredibly helpful to members... and I hope that you will continue to visit the anxiety forum and post relative information.







Evie


----------

